# Thursday at Memory Lane



## schwinnguyinohio (Oct 22, 2020)

Pretty wet on the grounds but the show goes on , sun came out later and got pretty warm

View attachment 1288961














































View attachment 1288973













View attachment 1288977


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Oct 22, 2020)

Few more


----------



## cbustapeck (Oct 22, 2020)

Is that a $650 Lemon Peeler that I see there? Nice! 

The big thing that I'm looking forward to finding, though? All those little bits and pieces of hardware that would be way too much money on eBay.


----------



## TheFizzer (Oct 22, 2020)

How much was that purple rail amd the green and yellow slingshot?


----------



## Maskadeo (Oct 22, 2020)

Sold some AS Mugs...


Now that’s a front wheel...


----------



## rfeagleye (Oct 22, 2020)

Great pics!


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 22, 2020)

Lovin' all the pic's that got posted today. Can't wait to see more, thanks !


----------



## Nashman (Oct 24, 2020)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Few more
> 
> View attachment 1288987
> 
> ...



*NICE PICS!!  THANKS!!*


----------



## TieDye (Oct 24, 2020)

We had a great time.


----------

